# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Almanya Ve Türk Azinligin

## atoybil

BATI üLKELERİNDE 

ALMANYA VE TüRK AZINLIGIN DURUMU

1.AB'deki Türk işçilerinin durumu genelde (özellikle Almanyağda) nedir?
Bu soruya 'bir İsviçre yazarının sözüyle başlıyorum ,, Avrupa Almanya,, ış gücü getirdi,

fakat insan olduklarını unuttu,,

Evet Almnyada yabancı Türk iş gücü Tarihçesine baktığımızda 40 yılını doldurdu.

Bu 40 yıl sürede kısaca gelişmelere iki açıdan bakabiliriz.

1)Alman devletinin yabancılar politikası

2)Türklerin kendi durumları,inanc,kültür,kimlik,asimilasyon,kuşaklar bölümü(1.kusak, 2.kuşak 3.kuşak vs)

64 lü yıllarda Almanyağya gelen ilk kuşak genelde, küçük, orta ve büyük işletmeler ve fabrikaların kendilerine ait işçi yurtlarındaki askeri kovuşlar gibi ranza sisteminde sekiz on arasında işçinin istiflendiği, mutfak tuvalet banyoların ortak kullanma gibi ve her bir işçiden 150 ile 200 DM oda kirası aylıklarda keserek ve bir çok işçi yurtlarının içinde ufak büfelerde temel ihtiyaçların karşılanması için fiyatlarında yüksek olmasıyla işçiler iş-gettosu yaşamlarını sürdürüyorlardı. (Mannesman,Krup,Thssen,Fordt,üpel gibi büyük isletmeler)

Alman Devlet politikasının belirlediği bu sistem yaklaşık 10 yıllık süreyi aldı.

70 li ve 74 lü yıllara kadar, Türkiyeğden Almanyağya gelen işçilerimiz başlangıçta, bir kaç yıl çalışıp geri dönme düşüncesindeydi. Fakat işçilerin bu hedefi içinde yaşadıkları hayatın gerçeklerine uymadı. Artık geri dönmeyecekleri sonucu ortaya çıktı. 1970'li yıllardan sonrada işçi yurtlarından yavaş yavaş çıkıp, evler kiralıyarak aile fertlerini ( eş ve çocuklarını ) getirmeye başlandı. Bu durum ister istemez ihtiyaçtan ve talepden dolayı; gelenek, kültür, kimlik ve dini inançların uygulanması için Türk bakkalları,kültür dernekleri,cami, sinemalar, seyhat, danışma,tercuman ve işletme ve büroları açılmasınıda beraberınde getirdi. (Diyanet,merkez camileri,milli görüs,süleymanci,kaplanci vs.isci ögrenci dernekleri seyhat turizim acantalari,Alman Türk dostluk dernekleri Fedarasyonlar,FIDEF,ATIB vbTürk plak sirketleri Türkola,gida alaninda Gazi egetürk vs)

Bu sürecin sürmesi sonucunda, özellikle ikinci kuşaktan olan insanlar, kendilerine yönelik olarak mevcut sistemde var olan ve verilmesi için çaba gösterilmesi gereken, iş kurma olanakları, hukuki haklar, sosyal haklar, kültürel haklar konularında zaman içerisinde aramalarına başladı.

Türkler arasında işletmelerde sendikal hak ve iş haklarının temsillerinin iş yeri temsilciliklerine ve sendika temsilciliklerine katılımlar özellikle, 1974 yıllarında, hukuksal olarak Alman iş yeri teşkilat yasasasında kanunen bu temsilciliklerde seçme seçilme haklarının yasal çevrede mücadeleyle alınmasını örnek gösterebiliriz.

Tabiki eş ve çocuklarını getiren Türkler, başlangıçta özellikle okul çağında olan Türk çocuklarının, hangi okullara gönderilmesi gerektiği konusunda bilgi sahibi değillerdi. Alman okul sistemi Türkler tarafından bilinmediği için, buna bağlı olarak amaç ve ihtiyacı karşılıyacak doğru okul seçeneğide yalnış bir şekilde değerlendiriliyordu.,Türklere esasında uygun olmayan okullara, özellikle ezici çogunluğu,(Hauptschule) lere yani sonucta ileri tahsil yapma olanağı olmayan okullara gitti(Türkiyeden lise son sinif ögrencisi Almanyaya geldiginde egitimi en düsük olan Haupt schulelere,farkli siniflardan insanlari bir sinifa doldurmalari). Bu durumda ancak Türkler vasıflı endüstiri işçisi ancak olabiliyordu. Mevcut durum Alman Devletininde işine gelmekteydi. Alman Devleti böylelikle iş açığınıda kapatmış oluyordu.

Bu ikinci sürecte yaklaşık 10 yıllık bir süreyi kapsadı diyebiliriz. Artık giderek Alman okul sistemini öğrenme, Alman ekonomısine önemli ölçüde katkılarımızın oldugunun belirgin bir şekilde ortaya çıkması, üçüncü sınıf insan muamelelerinin kaldırılması için genelde hak hukuk eşitliği mücadelesi bir çok alanda başladı. Devam eden üçüncü süreçte ise, Türk çocukları, seçkin okul ve eğitim alanlarını, önlerinde bir yığın engeller olmasına rağmen aşarak adımlar attı. Giderek 85'li ve 95'li yıllardan itibaren akademik ve teknik mesleklerde başarılı olan bir çok Türk, değişik iş alanlarında yerlerini almaya başladı. Bunları şu örnekleriverebiliriz; doktor, hukukçu, pedegog, eğitimci, şirket yöneticisi, küçük iş adamı, büyük iş adamı vs. gibi bir yığın alanda Türkler çok zor şartlarda bu kimlikleri azimle kazandı.

ürneğin, özellikle belirtmek istiyorum bahs etmiş olduğum olanlarda görev yapan Türk arkadaşlarımla aynı görevde ve görev yapan bir almanla karşılaştırma yaptığımızda Türk olan arkadaşımın Alman arkadaşımdan mutlaka 50 kilo fazla yük taşıdığını özellikle belirtmek istiyorum. Bunu bir çok farklı akademik ve yönetici konumda yapmış olduğum görev alanlarında etimde kemiğimde hergün hisettim ve yaşadım .Daha buna benzer bir çok örneği verebilirim. (Almanyada akademik egitim görmüs insanlarin ezici cogunlugu almis olduklari egitim alanlarinda görev yapmamaktalar,Ben bizzat 2500 iscinin calismis oldugu isletmede Mannesman sendika secimlerinde en cok oyu almama ragmen asla haketmis oldugum göreve getirilmedim) 

Konuya bir başka açıdan yaklaştığımızda, Almanların her alandaki, Vatansever davranışlarınada hayran kaldığımı belirtmek istiyorum. İnsanın kendi ülkesinin kalkınmasıda ancak böyle mümkün olduğunu düşünüyorum.

Bu arada bizler Almanyada bir yıgın sosyal, hukuki, kültürel ve siyasi sorunlar içerisindeyken, buna paralel olarak yabancı düşmanlığının özelikle Türk düşmanlığının arttığını görüyoruz. Bence bu duruma genelde Alman Politikacılarının yanlış siyasetleri sebeb oldu. Almanyadaki tüm siyasi partiler, sağından tutunda soluna kadar, geçmişten günümüze kadar, tüm seçimlerde biz Türkleri seçim malzemesi yaptılar. Halada yapmayada devam etmektedirler. Hatta dönem dönem artarak oluşan işsizliğin ve diğer kirizlerin sorumlusu Türklermiş gibi göstererek Türk düşmanlığını herzaman teşfik ettiler. Bu politikaların sonuçlarını Solingen,Hoyersvade,Lübeckte olan katliamları olarak görmekteyiz. Ben tek tek sokaktaki düğün, dernek ve cemaat baskınlarından hiç bahsetmiyorum,tüm bunlara ileride kaleme alacağım anılarımda belgeleriyle değineceğim.. Evet biz şu ana kadar bahs ettiğim sorun ve problemlerle boğuşup dururken ülkemiz hükümetleri biz yutdışında yaşayan Türkler için ne yaptıkları konusuna kısada olsa değinmek istiyorum.

Bize tek cümleyle sadece döviz getiren insan muamelesi yapıldı. Türkiyedeki gelmiş geçmiş tüm hükümetler ve şimdiki hükümet olayı böyle algıladı. Biz önemli ölçüde yapmış olduğumuz yatırımlarımızı menküllerimizi, alnımızın teriyle kazandıklarımızı ülkemiz ekonomisine katkıda bulunmak için elbette Türkiyeye yaptık. Ama üzülerek şunu belirtiyorum bu ülkelerde Türk hükümetleri burada yaşayan Türke sahip çıkadı. Türkten adeta döviz hariç vazgeçti. Türk hükümetine şunu belirtiyorum bari ülkemize yapmış olduğumuz yatırımlarımızı koruyun. Alman Devletine Türkleri ihbar etmeyin. Alman Devletiyle yapmış olduğumuz çifte vergilendirmeyi derhal iptal edin. Yoksa tarihe hesap veremezsiniz diyorum. 

2. Alman devleti hükümeti ne gibi yaptırımlar uyguluyor?
Bu konuyu ikiye ayırabiliriz:

a)Alman hükümetinin yasal hukuksal alandaki Türkler üzerindeki yaptırımları,

b) yabancılar yasasını son 20 yıl içinde günümüze kadar en az dört kez değiştirerek yapılan sosyal, siyasi ve kültürel hak ve hukuk kısıtlamaları. 

Bu konuda bazı örnekleri vermek gerekirse şu örnekler yerinde olacak sanıyorum; örneğin aile birleşmesinde her yasa değişikliğinde, eş ve çocuklar yaş sınırı koyarak gelecek insanın Almanyaya gelmesini ve ailesiyle birleşmesini engelle. Almanyada doğup büyüyen çocukların ceza ve suç işlediğinde yurtdışı edilmesi. En son şimdiki iç işleri bakanı Otto Schiliy'nin tüm müslümanlara; ğğpotansiyel terorıst ğğgözüyle bakması, Alman devleti tarafından güdülen ama aynı zamanda Türkiyeye zarar veren her türlü kurum ve kuruluşlara gerek sağ gerek sol ve tarikat dernek, cemat'larine alabildiğine destek sağlayarak korunması, okullarda giderek Türkçe derslerini kaldırıp yerine Alman islamı tezinden hareket ederek almanca din derslerinin verilmesi, günümüzde giderek herkezin maddi yatırımlarının Türkiyeden çıkması amacıyla Almanyaya dönüşünü sağlamak, din hocalarından kendi islam anlayışları çerçevesinde Almanca propaganda yapmaları için zorunlu Almanca öğrenmelerini ve bunu yeni göç yasasının gereği gereği olarak gösterilmesi, aksi taktirde din hocalarına oturum verilmiyeceği tehditi gibi konularda İçişleri Bakanı Otto Schiliy'nın sık sık açıklamalarını görmekteyiz. Schiliy, Almanyada ğğAdağğ istemiyoruz, iki dilli ülke istemiyoruz gibi açıklamalarıyla, Schiliy, son dönemlerde devletin asimilasyon politikalrını aktif bir şekilde yönlendirdiğini ortaya koymaktadır.

Bu arada bir kaç sayı örneği vermek istiyorum. Vereceğim bu sayılar, bizzat, Alman devlet istatistik kurumu tarafından yapılmıştır.

şu anda Almanyada 3,5 milyon Türk yaşamaktadır. Bu Almanyada 37 milyon DM alım gücü oluştumakta. Bu mıktarlar istatistikte Mark olarak açıklanmıştır. Buradanda görülüyorki giderek Türklerden yatırım yapanların ve iş verenlerinin sayısı gittikçe artmaktadır. Milyonun üstünde istihtamı Türk iş verenlerimiz yaratmaktadır. Bu büyük bir atılım olarak algılanmalıdır. 

Fakat tüm bunlara rağmen, Alman Devleti kırk yılın üstünde yaşadığımız bu sürede hiç bir Türkün ne ekonomik ve demokratik hiç bir hakkını vermemiştir. Malesef üzülerek belirtmek istiyorumki, her ne kadar bir yığın sivil inançsal ve kültürel örgütlenmelerimiz olsada, Alman Devletinin ğğböl parçala ve yönetğğ politikasına ve uygulamasına mahkum olduğumuzu ve Alman Devletinin denetimine dolaylı ve dolaysız girerek önemli bir kısmını ele geçirerek yönlendirmektedir. Bu konuda daha geniş bilgi edinmek isterseniz Dr.Necip Halblemitoglunun Alman vakıflarıyla ilgili kitabından bilgi edinebilirsiniz.(Bir Türk vatandasi ülkesine temelli,kesin dönüs yaptiginda emekliliginin sadece kendi ödemelerini geri alabiliyor is verenin ödedigi primler alman devletine kalmaktadir)

ürneğin biz Türkler olarak 40 yıldır her türlü vergi ve ekonomik katkılarımıza rağmen, Doğu Almanyadada halen genel yönetmenliklerde seçme ve seçilme hakkını sahip değiliz

Türkleri aşşalamak için yapılan bir başka uygulama ise, eşit olmadıklarını belirlemek açısından önemli bir yer tutmaktadır. Buna örnek verecek olursak,, bugün halen özürlüler/engelliler (fiziki ve ruhi değil) okullarında %35 varan sayıları Türk çocukları okumaktadır.

Buda bize gösteriyorki, basit basit gerekçelerle Alman Devleti, Türk üocuklarını ğğgerizekalılarğğ okuluna göndermekte(Bielefeld sonderschuleğlerin %34). Halen yabancılar yasasında var olmakta olan sepicı hastalığa sahip olan bir şahsın oturma müsadesinin iptali (ırkçı arılık teorisine burada görüyoruz) ve kişisel sır ve bilgi kanununun yabancılar için geçerli olmayışı da bunlara ilaveten belirtebiliriz. Maleesef bu yasa maddelerini bir çok insanımız ve hatta almanlarda Almanlarda bilmekte.

üifte vatandaşlıgın yasak olması Alman vatandaşlığına geçme uygulamasında Almanca imtahan ve işlem parası uygulaması, Anavatanının vatandaşlığından çıkış zorluğunu vs.tüm bu uygulamalarla, Alman Devletini bilinçli olarak Türk toplumunu stres ve kimlik inkarı altında tutmaya zorladığını göstermektedir. Bence Alman Devleti başka ülkelere demokrasi ve insan hakları dersleri vermeye kalkmadan önce, kendi ülkesindeki uygulamalarınıda iyi bir şekilde gözden geçirmelidir.

3.Türk vatandaşlarının Almanyadaki durumu. ?
Gerek Alman Devletinin uyguladığı sindirme, teslim alma ve asimile etme veya dışlama politikarı ve gerekse Türk Devletinin Almanyadaki Türklere sahip çıkmaması sonucu, Türkler olarak giderek yoğun bir asimilasyonu kültür kimlik,ulusal bilinç, inançsal değerlerimizden hızla uzaklaşmaktayız ve bunun sonucu olarakta giderek üçüncü kuşağımızı ve ondan sonrakileri kaybetmeyle karşı karşıyayız. Burada yaşıyan Türkler olarak büyük çoğunlukla Anavatan meselesindede ve uluslarası olaylara tepkilerimizde bile kontrolü Alman Devletine kaptırmış durumdayız.

Almanyada görünümde hernekadar bir yığın cami , cemat derneklerimizin görünümünde olmasına rağmen bence bunların tümü Alman devletinin kontrolü ve denetimine girmiş durumundadırlar. Eelbette ki istisnalar hariç. Burada ilginç bir örnek vermek istiyorum. Benim yaşadığım il olan Bielefeldin nüfusu 330.000 dir. Bu nüfusun içerisindekilerin 20 bine yakını Türktür. Bu ilde 8 tane farklı cami, çeştitli tarikatlar, hatta bazıları arasında sadece 500m mesafe var olmasına rağmen, 30 yakın dernek sağ ve sol yapılanmıştır. Bu durum bence tamda Alman Devletinin böl parçala politikasına hizmet etmekte ve Alman Devletinin denetimine uygun bir şekildedir(Okullarda Almanca din derslerinin verilmesi yillarca kaplan gibilerinin korunmasi gb ve entegrasyon adi altinda bir cok federasyon derneklerine maddi yardimlarda bulunmalari). Bu durumu burada altını çizerek belirtmekte yarar var. Bu bize gelinen noktayı göstermektedir. Bence bu noktandan sonra Türkler arasında ayrılık noktaları hatalıdır. Hatalı noktalarda ayrılıklar tespit edilmiş ve Türkler; sağ-sol, Kürt-Türk ve Alevi ğSunni olarak kontrollü bir biçimde bölünmüşlerdir. Toparlanma zamanının geldiğini düşünüyorum. Bence Türklerin önünde iki iki cephe vardır; 1. cephe vatanseverler cephesi 2. cephe vatanhainleri cephesi.

Alman Devletinin, Türkçe ve din derslerini kaldırarak, Almanca din derslerini verme kararı alması ve uygulamaya başlamasında, tüm cami dernekleri ve cematleri buna olumlu onay verek Alman devletinin istediği tuzağa düşmüşlerdir. Hatta Aalevi ve Sunni farklı cematlerın sanki bir islamiyeti dışında islamiyet varmış gibi, bazı yerlerde Alman Devletinin tespit ettiği cami derneklerinin belirlediği şahıslar tarafından bu işi bizzat organize etmişlerdir(Berlinğde uygulamaya konulmustur). 

Bence bunun gerekçesini şöyle açıklıyabiliriz; Alman Devleti, 40 yıldır Türkleri asimile edemedi. Bunu kendileri dönem dönem itiraf ediyorlar. Konuya ilgi duyanlar ve detaylı bilgi edinmek istiyenler Orientinstitut ( Sözde bağımsız Vakıf) Pr..Dr.Udo Steinbachğın internet sayfasına girerek kapsamlı bilgi edinebilirler.

Alman istihbaratiyla baglantiliğDogu Enstitüsüğnünğünlüğ Yöneticisi Udo Steinbach 15.Eylul1998 günü Katolik kilisesine bagli Lingen Akademisiğnin cagrisi üzerine verdigi ğislamin Avrupa icin önemiğKonferansiğnda söyle demistir.

ğSorun,Atatürkğün bir Pasa fermaniyla yarattigi yapay bir ürün Türk devleti ve Türk ulusudur.Sorun,Kemalizim ve Kemalizmin ulusculuk ve laiklik ilkeleridir.Sorun uyduruk,zorlama ve yapay Türk Ulusudur.Böyle bir ulus yoktur.Olmadigini,Türkiyeğde yasanan Kürt/Türk,Müslüman/Laik,Alevi/Devlet catismalarinda görmekteyiz.Bu uyduruk ulusu Atatürk nasil kurdu ? ünce Ermenileri yok ettiler,sonra da Rumlari.Kürtleri su ana kadar neden yok etmediler,bilinemez...ğ

Buradaki istenen amaç esas olarak kısa ve şudur: Türklere Almanca din dersleri vererek Türkler arasında bölmek ve insanları bir birine kışkırtmak için nifak yaratmak ve Türkleri din boyutu nu kullanarak kontrollü bir biçimde ırki değil ama sosyal, kültürel ve etnik olarak asimile etmektir.

Mevcut Dünya coğrafyasını vicdanen önümüze koyduğumuzda, görüyoruzki işgallerin, savaşların, iç huzursuzlukların hangi coğrafyada olduğu bellidir. Bu coğrafyada Türkiye ateş çemberinin tam ortasındadır. Bunu görerek ve karar vererek,ulusal, kültürel,inançsal değerlerimize sahip çıkmalı ve her türlü şart altında saflaşmalarda yerimizi belli ederek vatan severler cephesinde almalıyız. Bunun dışında örneğin: Türkler gençleri arasında yaygın aileden kopma muptelalığın yaygınlaşması, fahişeliğin yaygınlaşıp bir çok aile yapısının bozularak sosyal ve kültürel olarak darmadağın olması, giderek artan işsizliğin yüksek boyutlara yükselmesi sonucu, iş yerlerinden ilk kapı dışarı edilecek olanların Türkler olması, devlet politikaları tarafından sitimule edilen ırkçılığın yaygınlaşması ve Alman halkı tarafından Türklerin artık Almanyanın ikinci yahudileri olarak görülülmeleri, artık seçkin işlerde kalıcı olarak çalıştırılmaması ve bunların yerine bilinçli olarak Rus ve Polanya Almanlarına yer vererilmesi, bize Almanyada Türk insanını önümüzdeki dönemde zor günler beklediğini göstermektedir.

Peki bu 40 yıllık sürede biz Türklerden farklı ,sosyal,politik,akademik alanlarda hatta bazı Alman partilerinde millet vekili seçilen. insanlarımız ne yapmaktadırlar? üeşitli kurum ve kuruluşlarda memur, akademisyen olan Türkler ne yapıyorlar sorusunu sormakta yarar görüyorum?

Benim tespitim, evet bunların büyük bölümü, hatta %97 diyebilirim,Almanyada Almandan çok Almancı geçinirler. Alman kurum,kuruluşlarına yanlış bilgi verirler. Türkiyeye geldiklerindede büyük ölçüde bukelemun örneğinde olduğu gibi vatansever görünümlerine bürünürler. Her iki tarafdada esasında Alman Devletinin istedigi gibi politikalar yapmaktalar ve Türkiyeye ve Türklere akıl hocalığı yapmaya kalkmaktadırlar.

Bunların en bariz örneğini Almanyada Taner Akçam sergilemektedir. Akçam'ın Ermeni soykırımı kitabını bızzat Alman Devletı tarafından yayınlatılmıştır.(Bu kitabin finansorligini Dogu Enstitüsü Udo Steinbach üslenmistir) Her alanda görevlendirdikleri vakıf ve sözde araştırma kurumlar kanalıyla istedigi uygulamaları egemenlikleri altındaki şahıslara Alman Devlet Politikasının içaplarını kullanılacak kişiye ve topluma cazip bir şekilde uygulatmaktadırlar.

4.Alman ekonomisini degerlendirmem ?
Ekönomik alanda fazla bilgim,tecrübem olmadıgından,kısa olarak şunları belirtmek istiyorum.

Geçmiş son onbeş yıldır hiç bir büyük Alman tekellerinin, hiç bir tekel ve işletmelerin zarar etmemiştir.

Tam tersine tüm büyük işletmeler,Bankalar sigorta şirketleri karlarını sürekli artırmıslardır.

Mantıklı düşündügümüzde,aklıma gelen şu oluyor; dünyadaki küresel siyasi ve ekonomik işgallere Almanya finans ayırıyor. Bu ayrılan fınansıda temel sosyal hakları kısarak ayırıyor. Bu durumda işsizlik tetıkleniyor ve işsizlik siğortasından kısıntılara yol açıyor. Bu anlamda buun gibi bir çok temel sosyal hakları kısılıyor. Bundanda özellikle Almanyada yaşıyan Türkler başta olmak üzere diğer yabancı kökenli azınlıklar doğrudan etkileniyor. Bence bu durum büyük oranda endişe verici bir hal almıştır. ünümüzdeki dönemlerde bunun yansımalarını dahada belirgin bir şekilde göreceğiz.

5.Türk toplumunun eğitim durumu
Ağır şartlar altında çalışan Almanyadaki Türk azınlık, ikinci kuşaktan sonra, Almanyanın olanaklarından ve refah içersinde bir yaşamı elde etmek için eğitimin önemini kavradılar. Bir cok alanda bunu görüyoruz(Türkiyede orta okul terk 15 yil iscilik yaparak haricte egitimimi saglayarak Pedegog,Aile ve genclik Terapist Akademik kimligimi kazanmam).. Fakat halen Türk çocuklarının ğğgeri zekalı engellilerğğ gibi gösterilip Hauptschuleğ lerde çoğunluk oluşturmaktadırlar. Toplumsal olarak sosyal ve kültürel egitim konusunda, Türkler arasındaki parçalanmışlık çok yaygın.

üıkar ve sorunlarımız aynı olmasına rağmen azami müşterekte ortak bir birliktelik oluşturulamıyor.

Bu konuda diğer azınlıklardan bır örnek verecek olursak; Almanyada Yunanlar az olmalarına rağmen kendi hükümetleri tarafından'da destek alarak, Almanya genelinde kendi liselerini açmayı başardılar(Bielefeldğde On yildir Yunan lisesi). Bu okullardan mezun olan ögrenciler direk Alman üniverstelerine hic bir kayıba uğramadan yüksek tahsillerimni gerçekleştirebilmekteler.

Biz Türklerin bırakın Türk okullarını açmayı,Türkiyedeki hangi meslek veya okul mezunu olursanız olun bu olgu Alman devleti tarafından tanınmamaktatır. Türkiyede okuyanların diplomalarından dolayı eğitimde eşit öğrenime alınmamakta ve eğitime tekrar iki yıl geriden başlamaktadırlar.

Kısacası bu konularda ne Türk Elcılikleri nede resmi diğer Türk temsilcilikleri olan konsuloslukla daki eğitim ve kültür ateşeliklerınden, her hangi bir girişim ve cabaya rastlanılmamaktadır. Burada bu görevlilerin görevlerini ihmal ettiği kanısına varabiliriz.

6.Alman devleti neden din derslerini Almanca yaptırdı.?
Bunu şu noktalara bakarak verebiliriz;

-Alman devleti Kaplanı neden koruyor.?

-Sefki Yılmaz ve benzeri Türkiye alehtarlığı yapanlara neden kucak açıyor, besliyor ve sorun yaratmadan Almanyadan kalmalarını sağlıyor, acaba neden?

-Yeterki Türkiye alehtarı olun, hatta sağcı veya solcu olmanda önemli olmadığı görülebiliyor.

Bu konuya ilginc bır örnek verecek olursak, Sivasta Madımak Otelini yakanların bir bölümü Almanyadadırlar, neden acaba(ismini unuttugum Almanyanin Düsburg kentinde ortaya cikan ve tüm avrupa türk basininda gecenyil günlerce basina konu oldu)?

Tüm bu sorulara yanıtlar çok açık ve netliğiyle görülmektedir. Bu durum Amanyanın hedefinide açıklamaktadır. 

1.Alman Devletinin ana hedefinin çeşitli yollardan, Almanyadaki Türk azınlığı böl parçala yönet taktiği olduğu açıkça görülmektedir..

2.Bu konuda inançsal alanda Alevi-Sunni ayrımını teşfik et, desteklemektedir.

3.Tarikatcı (Türkiye alehtarlığı yapan) örgütlenmelere destek olanakları tanımakta ve teşvik etmektedir.

4.Almanca din derslerini tüm inançsal cami camaatlarınıda arkasına alarak, (Milli görüş,Diyanet, Alevi Federasyonu vb. gibi) arkalarına alarak Almanca islam adı altında asimilasyon ve ılımlı islamla içleştirilmeye çalışılarak, ulusal kimlik,hatta inançlardan uzaklaştırmak için ve bu tuzağa, bölünmeye,parçalanmaya, ülkeye düşmanlık cepesinde buna onay verenlerın hepsi altına imza attırmıştır.

Bu konu artık Alman Devletinin stratejisinin genişliyerek Almanyadaki Türk azınlığı Almanyanın kendi devlet planları ve stratejileri çerçevesinde feth etmeye doğru gitmektedir.

7. Alman devletı Türk vatandaşlarımızın geçmişte almış oldukları sosyal yardımları neden geriye istiyor?

-Bu konunu iki boyutu vardır birincisi özellıkie birinci kuşaktaki insanlarımız,

Almanyada az calıştılar ve ağır işlerde çalıştılar.Almanyaya geldiklerinde büyük bir bölümü yaşları otuzun üstündeydi. Ağır işlerdeve vardiye işlerinde çalışma sonucu kiminin sğlık durumu bozularak erken emekli oldular. Bundan dolayı kazançları az olduğundan ötürü ya erken emekli olmaları veya işsiz kalmaları sonucu az emekli maaşı almakla karşı karşıya kaldılar. Alman sosyal yasaları gereği, az emekli veya işsizlik parası alanlar sosyal ve kira yardımı alma hakları olmaktadır. Fakat böyle bir yardımda herhangi bir yatırımımız veya mal varlığınız olmaması gereklidir. Bu tür sosyal yardıma başvurduğunuzda doldurulan formullerde paranız veya garimenkul malınızın olup olmadığı sorulmaktadır.

Bu yardımdan yararlanan vatandaşlarımız bu soruya genelde olmadığı cevabı vermektedir. Bu olayın kavranması açısından şunu belirtmekte yarar var. Kültürel olarak, Türklerin büyük bölümü yani birinci kuşaktaki Türkler, geçmişte anadolu geleneği ve kültür gereği bir ailede, babanın iki veya bir kaç çocuğu çalışma yaşindaysa, herkez kazancını aile ekonomisi havuzu diyebileceğimiz bir şekilde babanın hesap numarasına yatırıyordu. Alman Devleti bu durumu göz önüna almamaktadır. Kazanç ve hesaplar kimin üzerinde kayıtlıysa, mal mülk ona aitmiş muamelesi yapmaktadır. Bu durumda ister istemez Alman Devleti hukuksal işlem yapmakta ve ödenen sosyal yardımların tümü hatta cezalarda dahil, gelirleri yüksek meblağlarla Devlete geri ödenmesini talep etmektedir.

Burada bu olayın bir başka boyutu Türkiye boyutuda ortaya çıkmaktadır,

-40 yıldır Alman Devletinin Türk azınlığın, kendi Anavatanında ğğkazmasının küreğinin yani malının mülkününğğ olduğunun acaba bilincindemiydi? Bunu nasıl tespit ettiler? Veya bu bilgilere hangi vatan hainleri/Türk düşmanları Alman Devletine aktardı.?

-Neden özellikle son iki yıldır birinci kuşaktan bu paraları geri isteniyor?

Alman hükümetine bunları anlattığımızda, yani bu mal birikimleri türk geleneğine göre tüm ailenindir denildiğinde ,anlıyoruz diyorlar. Ama resmi ve kanuni olarak mal mülk sosyal yardım alan şahsiyetin üstündedir,onu sorumlu tutuyoruz deniyor. Ve Türklerin izini sürmeye devam ediyorlar. Buda yetmiyormuş gibi bu sorunla karşı karşıya kalan vatandaşlarımzdan başka bir talepte bulunmaktalar. Türkiyedeki Almanyada yaşıyan Türklerin banka hesaplarının ve mal varlıklarının bildirgelerini talep ederek yüzbinlerce Türkü mağdur duruma düşürüyorlar.

şu an 254.000 Almanyada yaşıyan emekli Türkün tümü bu sorunla karşı karşıya bulunmaktadır.

Burada büyük sorun Türkiyedende kaynaklanmaktadır. Burada Türk yetkililere sormak gerekiyor, kim ve ne hakla bu insanlarımızla ilgili Türkiyedeki bilgi belgeleri Alman Devletine veriyor?

Neden Türk ve Alman Devletinin arasındaki gelir ve servet üzerinden alınan vergilerde sözde çifte vergilendirmeyi engelleme anlaşmalarını 30 maddelik anlaşma alehimize yapıldı? (kaynakiçin: Imza tarihi 16.04.1985-09.07.1986-31.12.1989 ve 01.01.1990.

Resmi gazete no. 19159.bakınız.)

8. Yurt dışı Türkleri, Avrupa ve özellikle Almanyada yıllardır birikimle kazançlarını Merkez Bankasına yatırıldı ve neden Türk Hükümeti Merkez Bankası mağdurlarına sahip çıkmıyor?

Türkiyenin, gelmiş geçmiş kırk yıllık hükümetleri yurtdışındaki vatandaşlarına sürekli çağrılar yaparak kazançlarını, işçi dövüzlerini Merkez Bankasına yatırmaların kampanya şeklinde teşfik etmiştir. Bu doğru kampanyaya Avrupadaki Türkler uyarak ve güvenerek tüm kazanç ve birikimlerini Almanyada Merkez Bankasına ait dövüz kredi mektupları alıdı veya Merkez Bankasında döviz hesapları açtı. Fakat Türkler Türkiyenin bu bilgileri 40 yıl bekleyipte 2 yıl önce neden Alman Devletine aktardığını bilmemektedir. Bu aktarımın amacı nedir? Bu yetmemiş gibi, Alman Polisi, Frankfurt şehrinde TC. Merkez Bankası şubesini basmış. Tüm bilge ,belge ve bilgisayar disketlerin el koydu. Bu baskın olayına göz yumularak, Alman Devleti tarafından bilgiler eşliğinde Türkiyedeki yaşayan eski ğğAlmanyalı Türklerğğ kovuşturmalara uğrayıp mağdur duruma düşürüldü. ürneğin yukarda belirttiğim gibi şu an 254 bin emekli Türk ün, herbirinin 50 bin EURO'su olduğunu k abul edelim (en az ) bu toplam 254.000x 50.000=12,5 milyar EURO yapmaktadır. Bu soruşturmaları aymazlık yaparak destekliyen Türkiyedeki yetkililerden dolayı, iki yıldır harıl harıl Türkiyenin Merkez Bankası, Genel Merkez dahil tüm şubelerinde milyarlar çekilerek Alman Devletine ceza ve çifte vergilendirme, sosyal yardım,h astalık sigorta cezaları ödemektedirler.

Peki,

-tüm bunların hesabını kim ödeyecek?

-Yüzbinlerce Türkün mağdur edilmesinden sorumlu kim?

-Türk vatandaşlarımızın hesaplarıyla ilgili halen neden bilgi ,belge Türk vatandaşı mağdur duruma düşürülecek şekilde belgeler dolaylı olarak Alman devletine veriliyor?

-Merkez Bankasına Türk vatandaşlar tarafından bu soru sorulduğunda ise, biz bu belgeleri vatandaş istediği için kendisine veriyoruz diyor.

Peki, siz şu soruyu vatandaşa sordunuzmu, neden niçin bu belge dökümünü istiyorsunuz diye?

Veya, T.C nin çıkarları doğrultusunda vatandaş 1994 hesap açmış 1996'da kapatmış diye bir belge verdiğinizde acaba bu ne olur ? Bunu düşündünüzmü siz hiç?

-Bunları yapıyoruz diyorsunuz, o zaman daha önceden Türk vatandaşı neden yaptığınıza ilişkin sebebleri de açıklıyarak vatandaşa zamanında bilgi verin ve vatandaşta ona göre kendi tedbirini alabılsin ve mağdur duruma düşmesin.

Bence esasında yetkililer bu tutumlarıyla Batı tarafından teslim almak için Türkiyeye yapılan saldırıya ortak oluyorlar. 

-Buradan çağrı yapıyorum, T.C. ve Almanya/AB arasındaki 1985-1996-1989-1990'larda yapılan anlaşmaları açıklayın yoksa bu anlaşmal çerçevesındemi bukadar zor duruma düşürülmekteyız?

-Tüm bu gelişmelerin daha arkası var olduğu görülmediği ortada. üönümüzdeki yıllarda Almann Devleti Almanyada yaşayan Türklere karşı Merkez Bankası örneğinde olduğu gibi başka saldırı kampanyası başlatırsa şaşırmamak gerekiyor. Bana bu gelişmeler durdurulmaz ise, ileride, Türkler tarafından, Türkiyedeki alınan ve ya yatırım yapılan gayri menkul ve sermaye varlıklarımız, tekrar yabancılara sattırılarak sermaye olarak Almanyaya geri dönüşü sağlanacak gibi gelmektedir.

- Bu konuyla ilişkilendirmek için şu örneği vermeyide yerinde görüyorum; Amerikadan 8,5 milyar USD Türk Hükümeti borç istemekte ve bu borcu alabilmek için ABD'den borç/kredi olarak talepte bulunduğunu hesaplarsak Türk işçilerinin Türkiyedeki hesaplarının Türk ekonomisine ne kadar önemli bir katkı yapacağını gözümüzün önünde canlandırabiliriz.

-Ben şu soruyu Türk hükümetine sormak istiyorum: önce şerefimiz olan TC.Merkez Bankasındaki milli semayemiz nasıl korunabilir?

- Ben şahsen, bu konuda T.C. hükümet yetkilileriyle ve konuyla ilgili bakanların yetkilileriyle bu konuyu görüşmeye ve iddalarımı kanıtlamaya hazırım. Kaldıki bu konudaki tüm belgeleri dosya halinde hazırlayıp hem T.C. Başbakanlığına ve Genelkurmay Başkanlığına ve ilavetende T.C. Münster Başkonsolosluğuna, geçen yıl hem sözlü olarak, hemde bu yıl 07.07.2004 tarihinde, konuyla ilgili tüm üst düzey T.C. Devlet yetkililerine konuyu ilettim.

Ben bu konuda tekrar kaygılarımı bir T.C. vatandaşı olarak bu konuda görevimi yerine getiriyorum ve herkezide bu sorumluluğu paylaşmaya davet ediyorum.

9.T.C. hükümeti neden sahıp çıkmıyor?
Ben şunu T.C. hükümetine açıkça belirtmek istiyor ve talep ediyorum; T.C. hükümetinin Almanyadaki ve yurtdışındaki vatandaşlarına sahip çıkması gerekmektedir ve Vatandaşlarını yukarıda bahsettiğim mağdur duruma düşürmemesidir.

-şu sorular neden T.C. hükümeti, AB ye girmek için bu kadar taviz veriyor ve müdehalede bulunmuyor? 

- Neden AB ye alınmayacağını kabul etmek istemiyor?

-Neden T.C. hükümeti Türkiyenin temel ihtiyaçlarının üretilmesine AB istediği için engel olmak ve bunlardan buğday, ete, şekere, ipliğe, domatese, salataya, lahanaya ülkemde kotalarla üretme yasağı konulacağını kabul etmiyor?

Alman bilim adamları geçen hafta tezler hazırlayarak Türkiyenin AB ye kesinlikle alınmayacağını açıkladılar (08.08.2004 Hürriyet ) Bunu neden hükümet görmüyor?

----------

